# How soon after pups can they go for a walk?



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm had her babies on Monday. She wants to go for a walk. She sits by the gate looking at her lead.

is it safe to take her??


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think it maybe to soon, someone will be able to help soon


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm had her babies on Monday. She wants to go for a walk. She sits by the gate looking at her lead.
> 
> is it safe to take her??


Nope...you risk bringing in all sorts of infections to your newborns, mine don't go out the house & garden until all pups have left :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Nope...you risk bringing in all sorts of infections to your newborns, mine don't go out the house & garden until all pups have left :smilewinkgrin:


not even the garden


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Nope...you risk bringing in all sorts of infections to your newborns, mine don't go out the house & garden until all pups have left :smilewinkgrin:


I thought that was the case. i just feel so sorry for her. Storm loves her walks and hasnt wanted to go for the past 3 weeks

Since having the pups she has only left them for a quick loo break. She didnt even get all excited when i showed her a ball


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

archielee said:


> not even the garden


LOL yes but only my house & garden...they don't go out the house & garden


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

sorry got the garden messed up im going mad


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

When Lucy had her post whelp check vet told me she could have short lead exercise on pavement only, That was 2 weeks ago and she has been round the block (approx 5mins) but had no contact with anybody/other dogs.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> When Lucy had her post whelp check vet told me she could have short lead exercise on pavement only, That was 2 weeks ago and she has been round the block (approx 5mins) but had no contact with anybody/other dogs.


people don't pick up the poo that's all on the pavement so no good for my girl


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with CC on this one. As you never know if a dog that has walked the path has parvo or anything else, then it could be brought back to your pups. I also wouldn't allow people in the whelping area with street shoes on...Jill


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Not too bad round here for muck....Must add i do however wipe her feet and nose with baby wipes and if she lays down -even in the garden i have been wipeing her belly
When she went to the vets i did make the point of keeping her away from other dogs, luckily our surgery has a different waiting area for cats and that was empty


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I agree with CC on this one. As you never know if a dog that has walked the path has parvo or anything else, then it could be brought back to your pups. I also wouldn't allow people in the whelping area with street shoes on...Jill


No one comes in the house with shoes on and only the 4 of us that live here are allowed in the house.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Our girl refuses to relieve herself in the garden so we had to take her for very short walks pretty much immediately, but it was somewhere where other dogs don't go and we did wash her down just in case.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

spaniel mad I have I ever told you your dogs are beautiful?...Jill


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> spaniel mad I have I ever told you your dogs are beautiful?...Jill


Im not sure lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Im not sure lol


Wrong thread i no. How are they all today?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Wrong thread i no. How are they all today?


Yeah reall good. havnt had a chance to weigh them yet as they are snuggled with Storm


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah reall good. havnt had a chance to weigh them yet as they are snuggled with Storm


Oh that's good


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows mum and puppies doing today


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

alaun said:


> Our girl refuses to relieve herself in the garden so we had to take her for very short walks pretty much immediately, but it was somewhere where other dogs don't go and we did wash her down just in case.


Im still waiting to find out if my girl is preg still early days, but reading this thread has made me wonder, my girl never goes to the loo in house or garden so if she is expecting what on earth do I do? she has never once been to the loo in our garden she only goes out on her walks.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I walk my bitches from a couple of days after they've given birth. Not for too long to start with, but they do go out. However, I am careful to take them to places where there aren't too many dogs and I do give them a wipe over when we get home.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Ridgielover said:


> I walk my bitches from a couple of days after they've given birth. Not for too long to start with, but they do go out. However, I am careful to take them to places where there aren't too many dogs and I do give them a wipe over when we get home.


You never know what to do for the best xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldnt take girls out..risk of infection is far to high for me to want to risk it and the pups! Most bitches will be far to stressed away from there pups any how.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I will not be taking my girl out


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> I will not be taking my girl out


No im no either

she will have to wait a few more weeks


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I wouldnt take girls out..risk of infection is far to high for me to want to risk it and the pups! Most bitches will be far to stressed away from there pups any how.


But would I teach my girl that it is ok to go to the loo in the garden? she never ever goes to the loo in the garden


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> But would I teach my girl that it is ok to go to the loo in the garden? she never ever goes to the loo in the garden


Hello.
Im not sure how you are going to get her use to going to the toilet in the garden..But imo its something that needs doing..There is a high risk of infection out side of the house and your own garden...


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows do you not take your girls out for a walk for 8-10 weeks after pups are born ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Hows do you not take your girls out for a walk for 8-10 weeks after pups are born ?


By the time pups are eating and walking them selves its fine! Its not nice not walking them but thats something you have to deal with! NO way would i want to risk infection with mum and pups so young!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Can i ask does the Mum ever get a rest from the baby's in the first few week's?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh right 

I was wondering how people can keep they girls in for that time 
I take my girls out after the pups are 4 wks I could not keep them locked up in the house and garden they would be climbing the walls


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Can i ask does the Mum ever get a rest from the baby's in the first few week's?


Most bitches wont leave the pups to do anything other than go for a wee in the garden for the first few weeks.
After the first few weeks ours seem to come out and only go back in ever hour or so to feed!  Its a full time job for the bitches and takes alot out of them.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Can i ask does the Mum ever get a rest from the baby's in the first few week's?


My girls can have rest when they want from the pups i dont limit them to a room as so they like to come out and have a cuddle with me on the sofa etc


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm is also free to leave the pups when she wants. She will sometimes come and sit with me for 10 mins and earlier i was having a quick play with her in the garden. But she does keep popping into the pen to check on her babies x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Most bitches wont leave the pups to do anything other than go for a wee in the garden for the first few weeks.
> After the first few weeks ours seem to come out and only go back in ever hour or so to feed!  Its a full time job for the bitches and takes alot out of them.





nat1979 said:


> My girls can have rest when they want from the pups i dont limit them to a room as so they like to come out and have a cuddle with me on the sofa etc


Thank you


----------



## LovemyLabby (Feb 3, 2013)

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm had her babies on Monday. She wants to go for a walk. She sits by the gate looking at her lead.
> 
> is it safe to take her??


I am a Kennel Club Assured Breeder and it is absolutely fine to walk your dam as soon as you like. What you must do is get some organic dog soap and after each walk give her a bath making sure that the teats, anus and vulva are all nice and clean. Make sure all the soap is cleaned off with tepid water and then dry her. It will be ok for her to go straight back in the whelping box as the residue moisture will clean the puppies as well (as long as the temperature of the box is good or you have a heat lamp). It is good for the dam to get exercise as I have found they stay with the puppies longer prior to weening. If you have a gun dog dam then I would say that walking asap after birth is a must.......but bath them afterwards every time.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

9 years after the question was asked........


----------

